# Motherboard of OC'ing 1090T



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

For OC'in the 1090T or any other hexa core Phenom which of these low cost (comparatively) motherboards is the bare minimum? I mean which is the best VFM?

ASUS M5A97 @ 6000 (4 +2 Phase)
ASUS M5A97 PRO @ 7300 (6 +2 Phase)
ASUS M5A97 EVO @ 7800 (6 +2 Phase)
BIOSTAR TA990FXE @ 8700 (4 +1 Phase)


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't know about the asus mobos, but according to the reviews the biostar one is a good overclocker along with a better chipset 990fx.


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 19, 2012)

790FXTA-UD5. U can reach 4.2GHz-4.3GHz(Using a decent HSF) stable and u can get it for about 7k coz its outdated(although its more or less same as 990FX)... 
none the less u get USB3 to SATAIII and everything else u can imagine....


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 19, 2012)

^^Could you provide some link to buy it online buddy?


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 19, 2012)

But $$lionking$$, won't that board limit future upgrades in terms of cpu compatibility?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 19, 2012)

saikiasunny - Not at all bro!  It seems like you are confusing AMD with Intel..

A future upgrade in CPU technology is... phasing out a current line of CPUs for a faster & efficient one. Ex - Intel went from Nehalem to Sandy Bridge which had higher IPC(faster) & lower power consumption(efficient).

But what happened with AMD was that it went from Thuban to Bulldozer, which had lower IPC(slower) & higher power consumption(inefficient) - *This my friend is a future downgrade*.
So unless you are an animation professional or you are running multiple Vitual Machines in some sort of test environment you have no reason to change ur CPU anytime soon.. 

*RiGod* - Google it dude! If i find anything Ill PM you...


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks lionking for correcting me. I know the board is really a nice one but what i am saying is buying a new generation mobo is still better coz all these motherboards overclock nice especially the ta990fxe


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 19, 2012)

saikiasunny - Gigabyte higher end boards are a bit better than any other for OC at the moment... 790FXTA is 8+2 phase - none of the above boards has that...

P.S. u were not supposed to take all of what i posted above seriously dude... and u dont have to thank me for correcting u!!... :O


----------



## Cilus (Apr 20, 2012)

RiGod, among the boards you've mentioned, the Biostar board is better for overclocking. I've checked several reviews and the BIostar board is very good to reach 4.3 GHz+ with a decent air cooler.


----------



## saikiasunny (Apr 20, 2012)

No lionking, you are my senior man. I just had some doubts, you cleared it. Thats why i said thanks. And i was recomending the biostar board coz the board is having really nice overckocking potential.


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA has almost vanished from the market it seems. 

BTW the Biostar has 4+1 phase & the Asus ones have 6+2 and still the former is a better OC'er? So on what factor does this OC'ing potential rely heavily on?

^^BUMP!!!


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 20, 2012)

Vcc, Temp & NB Speed affect clocks for PIIX61090T.

For stability at higher Vcc u need higher phase count on ur board.
For Lower Temps u need a good HSF. 
NB Speed - This needs to be tweaked by you to reach higher clocks. Also for stability of this u need higher phase count on mobo. 
(In an x+y phase mobo y represents no. of phase dedicated to IMC.)


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

^^Ohkay, but the GIGABYTE GA-790FXTA is nowhere to be seen on online shops. So the next best option would be? Biostar?


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 20, 2012)

GA-970A-UD3 (rev. 1.0) for ~6.5k..


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for the input buddy. It has 8+2 phase right? And GIGABYTE's build quality too, seems like it'll be enough to OC the 1090T to a beast


----------



## $$Lionking$$ (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes its 8+2 phase. 
Excellent budget board for overclocking!


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2012)

Yes, that Gigabyte board is real bang for the bucks and that's the reason I've suggested it in the PC buying guide instead of the Asus M5A970. RiGod I think you have also read that too and should have decided from that only...


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 24, 2012)

Cilus said:


> RiGod I think you have also read that too and should have decided from that only...



I made this post before that buddy, actually for the purpose buying guide itself


----------

